# Which brushes and combs?



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I *love love love *my Chris Christensen brushes and combs, even my kitty who hates to be brushed does not mind the CC slicker. I use the butter combs on my blue boy, especially when he went thru the change. I like the t-brushes from CC as well. All his stuff fits so well in your hands, and is so well made.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the CC oblong pin brush - it's 20mm, but not the gold one. I also use their wooden pin brush. I don't use a slicker brush on Vinnie. I have the fine/course comb and the course comb. I keep the fine/course comb in Vinnie's travel bag and just use the course one at home.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Any reviews on the Les Poochs brushes? I've seen a lot of good reviews on the gold and silver for poodles. Are these better slickers than the CC?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Where do you even get the silver or gold les poochs brushes? When I was on their website, I could not find them!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I googled Les Pocchs gold (or silver) and it brought up reviews and products. Ebay has some crazy good prices ($55 for a regular gold!).


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

LOVE my Les Pooches silver brushes (I bought a single and a double through the group buy we put together here on the forum - both brushes including shippng was less than $81!!) Well worth it! I also love my Chris Christensen products and I ordered a few more things last week (a wooden pin brush and a T brush) Grooming tools are addictive!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I am in LOVE with my silver Les Pooch and don't use anything else on Paris now.... does that help? lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i bought a black madan pin brush for my spoo the other day from topline pet for $19.00 inc shipping. i have a franks universal slicker which is really nice for about $3.50 which also works on my cairns & my lab x and a fine/coarse greyhound comb. (i got the slicker and the greyhound from ryan's pet supplies).

i prefer the franks slicker because the handle is comfortable ... 
http://www.ryanspet.com/productInfo.aspx?itemNo=FR7137


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

back to say i just got my madan brush (that was super fast!) and it's lovely. i really liked how well it worked yet how gentle it was.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I love CC poodle comb and would also look at CC comb #15 and #9 combs.

As far as brushes, I don't like CC brushes, but love my Madan brush. I have purple and use it for my Havanese, so I wouldn't recommend it for a poodle. I would get either the terrier brush that is black with red pad or just a regular black as it's stiffer than pruple, but not as stiff as black with red.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i just received my regular black madan brush and it's so nice. i've been using a slicker, but i really like how this worked. i even brushed my male cairn, max (lily the girl hid as usual!), heck, i chased down my lab and brushed her too!

it's a nice quality brush. i likey.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered and just received the pink madan brush and I like it as well! Millie actually let me brush her without trying to run away for once!!


----------

